# How to correct error code



## blgdoc1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Operating system windows 10 now have an error code of; 0x803c0103. How do I proceed?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try following Monica Cam's instructions on this Microsoft.com page: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ion-1703/f864c92c-ff60-4d76-a34f-f3e0f09a65fe

Scroll down to "Monica Cam replied May 23, 2017".


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please provide some more details. Did this happen after an recent upgrade or when does it happen? Do you have a Windows 10 install usb or DVD. This is the best first step in helping try to fix the issues.

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------

